# 921 Upgradeable?



## Tim Taylor (Jan 9, 2003)

Is the 921 going to be upgraded to be compatible with mpeg 4 through a software update or will it be a paperweight when mpeg 4 comes out?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Tim Taylor said:


> Is the 921 going to be upgraded to be compatible with mpeg 4 through a software update or will it be a paperweight when mpeg 4 comes out?


Paperweight!!!!!!!


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

There will probably be a transition period lasting a few years before MPEG4 is exclusively used. Until that time is reached your current MPEG2 receivers, including the 921, should continue to operate as they do today. Keep in mind that E* has approximately twelve million subscribers, many with multiple receivers. It will not be a small undertaking, and will take quite some time, to manufacture and replace that many receivers. To replace twelve million MPEG2 receivers in one year would require an average of 32,877 MPEG4 receiver installs per day. That is not going to happen.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

According to Industries Insiders, the subscribers with HD receivers with MPEG-2 are the first to migrate to MPEG-4.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't know if that is a blessing or a curse.  

Blessing: Turn in our buggy 921's for a shiny new box
Curse: Turn in our 921's for a buggy new technology


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

The 942 will have to be swapped out just like the 921.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Rodney said:


> ... To replace twelve million MPEG2 receivers in one year would require an average of 32,877 MPEG4 receiver installs per day. That is not going to happen.


Correct. Even just the HD receivers will take longer than that.

Let's say there's 100K of them (I think it's more, but have no basis). At 250 working days a year, that's still 400/day. "That is not going to happen."


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Correct. Even just the HD receivers will take longer than that.
> 
> Let's say there's 100K of them (I think it's more, but have no basis). At 250 working days a year, that's still 400/day. "That is not going to happen."


 Not if they are made in America.


----------

